# MacMini 4,1 (mid-2010) with Nvidia MCP89 chipset [solved]

## MikeTheGreat

I have been struggling to get gentoo booting on a mid-2010 Mac Mini (Macmini4,1). I'm aware of some of the problems created by the use of the Nvidia MCP89 chipset and its presentation of SATA devices. Popular advice (and kernel bug15923: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15923) seems to suggest that a patch for this exists in the 2.6.35 series of kernels and onwards.

I've installed gentoo (using an Ubuntu live CD) with a gentoo-sources kernel 2.6.36-r5 but upon boot I get the following kernel panic:

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "804" or unknown-block(8,4)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:

Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown=block(8,4)

Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #3

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff814409ef>] panic+0x8c/0x194

 [<ffffffff81440b33>] ? printk+0x3c/0x3e

 [<ffffffff8189b175>] mount_block_root+0x257/026e

 [<ffffffff8189b1e2>] mount_root+0x56/0x5a

 [<ffffffff8189b356>] prepare_namespace+0x170/0x19d

 [<ffffffff8189a71b>] kernel_init+0x1d2/0x1e2

 [<ffffffff81003794>] kernel_thread_helper+0x4/0x10

 [<ffffffff8189a549>] ? kernel_init+0x0/0x1e2

 [<ffffffff81003790>] ? kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0x10

```

I have checked that 8,4 is the correct reference to the root device correct from the livecd environment:

```

# ls -al /dev/sda4

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 4 2011-01-03 12:21 /dev/sda4

```

I suspect that it is simply something missing from my kernel config. Has anyone had any success with getting Gentoo booting on the mac mini 4,1 (mid-2010)? If so, would I be able to take a look at thier kernel .config file?

I hear the MacBook Pro 7,1 also has a very similar problem with the chipset. A kernel .config file from such a machine would also be appreciated.

ThanksLast edited by MikeTheGreat on Mon Jan 03, 2011 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MikeTheGreat

I should post more often. I always seem to fix it just after posting.

Just in case others have a similar problem and come across this post - I poked at some more kernel options and one of the following changes fixed it.

```

$ diff .new_config ./old_config

4c4

< # Mon Jan  3 14:28:17 2011

---

> # Sun Jan  2 16:41:35 2011

929c929

< CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM=y

---

> # CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

1009c1009

< CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

---

> # CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

2407,2408c2407

< CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

< # CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

---

> # CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

```

----------

## assaf

I had the same issue and found the same solution. ATA generic or AHCI fixes it.

So far I have pretty much everything I need working on my mini. The only remaining issues are:

1. Bluetooth doesn't appear in hciconfig (I think it is stuck in HID mode). It does work with the sysresccd kernel.

2. ALSA - i can only get analog audio. Nothing from the optical or HDMI.

----------

## MikeTheGreat

 *assaf wrote:*   

> I had the same issue and found the same solution. ATA generic or AHCI fixes it.
> 
> So far I have pretty much everything I need working on my mini. The only remaining issues are:
> 
> 1. Bluetooth doesn't appear in hciconfig (I think it is stuck in HID mode). It does work with the sysresccd kernel.
> ...

 

Interesting. I haven't attempted to get bluetooth working yet as it isn't something I use. But I tried setting up ALSA last night without success. I'm plugged into the headphone jack and getting no sound. Do you mind sharing how you got analog audio working?

----------

## assaf

I'm using alsa in the 2.6.35 kernel.

It seems you need to give the intel-hda module some options.

I can get analog audio only if i give it a specific model:

```
enable_msi=0 model=mbp55
```

or

```
enable_msi=0 model=imac27
```

Supposedly, we're supposed to use the probe_mask option to get HDMI working, but I haven't managed to get that working.

----------

## MikeTheGreat

Awesome, thanks. I'll give this a try tonight

----------

## assaf

Thanks to your post I was inspired to give it another shot.

And now everything is working! Sound over HDMI and bluetooth work!!

This was so frustrating and I'm so happy to finally see it all working.

----------

## MikeTheGreat

Thanks for the advice on the sound drivers. My audio is now working. I'm not going to attempt to get the bluetooth or hdmi audio working as I'm only using this mac mini temporarily.

If anyone else should come across this post with the same audio problem, try adding the following line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf and then restarting:

```

options snd_hda_intel enable_msi=0 model=mbp55

```

If I think of any other useful information regarding the hardware quirks with the mac mini I'll post them here in case they're useful to someone.

----------

## MikeTheGreat

The mac mini does not reboot properly without a little magic added to your bootloader configuration. You'll need to add reboot=pci to your bootloader params.

If you're using lilo it may look like this:

```

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1

  label=gentoo.rescue

  read-only

  root=/dev/sda3

  append="reboot=pci"

```

If you're using grub (version 1)

```

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-r1

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda3 reboot=pci

```

I'm not sure about grub version 2 at the moment but I'm sure it will be documented somewhere

----------

## t0dbld

 *MikeTheGreat wrote:*   

> The mac mini does not reboot properly without a little magic added to your bootloader configuration. You'll need to add reboot=pci to your bootloader params.
> 
> If you're using lilo it may look like this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

How did you guys get Xorg-server to run i keep getting no devices found error and no screens found

----------

## assaf

I'm not home right now so I can't check the exact configuration but I think I only needed to set "nvidia" in the driver part of xorg.conf and run eselect opengl to select nvidia.

Also if there are other error messages in dmesg or /var/log/Xorg.0.log it could help to debug the problem. Sometimes it helps to recompile nvidia-drivers and mesa.

----------

## t0dbld

 *assaf wrote:*   

> I'm not home right now so I can't check the exact configuration but I think I only needed to set "nvidia" in the driver part of xorg.conf and run eselect opengl to select nvidia.
> 
> Also if there are other error messages in dmesg or /var/log/Xorg.0.log it could help to debug the problem. Sometimes it helps to recompile nvidia-drivers and mesa.

 

Hmm well I have tried using the nouveau staging drivers, the NVIDIA drivers,  the fb drivers , the log is not much helps it just confirms that it isn't finding any devices to configure,  I have changed the xorg.conf multitudes of ways incukding your recomendation I really am at a loss,  if you do get a moment to check your config that would be great,  when you are at home of course I will double check my gl etc. Also lscip- k shows the VGA and that's its found and loads the correct module so problem is strickly xorg

----------

## assaf

Nothing special about my xorg.conf as you can see:

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Card0"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        Option          "UseEDIDDpi"            "FALSE"

        Option          "DPI"                   "96x96"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1920x1200 +0+0, DFP-1: 1920x1080 +0+60"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

## t0dbld

 *assaf wrote:*   

> Nothing special about my xorg.conf as you can see:
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> 
> ...

 

so you using the nvidia drivers not the staging drivers nouveau ? ... man i have tried everything ... can you post your kernel config please and thanks

----------

## assaf

I'm not using nouveau because it doesn't support sound over hdmi yet.

If you want to use nvidia-drivers make sure that you disable kms (via the kernel commandline) and nouveau is configured as a module (and you'd also want to blacklist it).

----------

## t0dbld

 *assaf wrote:*   

> I'm not using nouveau because it doesn't support sound over hdmi yet.
> 
> If you want to use nvidia-drivers make sure that you disable kms (via the kernel commandline) and nouveau is configured as a module (and you'd also want to blacklist it).

 

Gotcha good point i have tried both and end with same error , i did notice in your kernel conf you dont loadany nvidia drivers either.   Didyou just manually installcthe nvidia linux onez from the run on there web site ?

----------

## assaf

No nvidia stuff in the kernel since nvidia-drivers is a separate package. The only stuff in the kernel config is for the framebuffer console which I don't use right now (if you get it to work I will be happy to hear).

----------

## t0dbld

 *assaf wrote:*   

> No nvidia stuff in the kernel since nvidia-drivers is a separate package. The only stuff in the kernel config is for the framebuffer console which I don't use right now (if you get it to work I will be happy to hear).

 

when you say the nvidia stuff is in another package, I am a little confused.  Are you refering to the the linux built drivers from nivdia in the .run package, or are you speaking of the drivers you are loading from xorg and x11 packaging ? maybe this is the other option i have missed.  Currently I am only aware of 3 options 1. the Nvidia and NvidiaRiv drivers in the frame buffering support   2. Nourveau drivers in the staging drivers section. 3. wget the linux built Nvidia drivers for the 320m and installing them that way. Is there something im missing ? are you emerging another package ?

in your /etc/make.conf are you using VIDEO_CARDS=nvidia ? 

As per your request I will more than happily look into the Fb issues just as soon as my xserv actually starts  :Smile: 

----------

## assaf

I'm not wgetting anything, i'm using the nvidia-drivers package which includes also the nvidia kernel module.

You don't need to have anything enabled in the kernel config. The framebuffer stuff is just going to conflict with the nvidia xorg driver (although I have managed to use uvesafb in the past).  

As far as I know using one of the nvidia fb drivers is possible when selecting the fb driver for xorg, but it will not be accelerated.

----------

## t0dbld

 *assaf wrote:*   

> I'm not wgetting anything, i'm using the nvidia-drivers package which includes also the nvidia kernel module.
> 
> You don't need to have anything enabled in the kernel config. The framebuffer stuff is just going to conflict with the nvidia xorg driver (although I have managed to use uvesafb in the past).  
> 
> As far as I know using one of the nvidia fb drivers is possible when selecting the fb driver for xorg, but it will not be accelerated.

 

i just cant get this im going nuts  :Razz:  you have a mac mini server 4,1 ? I used your configuration i still get (EE) no devices detected, Fatal error no screens found , just does not make any sense, hell i got it to run on CR-48 why is this so difficult ?!? I'm going to post the log see if you can find something im not

----------

## assaf

Well not the server, the regular one with the superdrive but the hardware is basically the same.

Go ahead and post your logs.

----------

## t0dbld

 *assaf wrote:*   

> Well not the server, the regular one with the superdrive but the hardware is basically the same.
> 
> Go ahead and post your logs.

 

ok this is the latest one i have not even looked at it as i had just finished tried and failed

```
[   859.762] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.5

Release Date: 2011-03-17

[   859.763] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   859.763] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.37-gentoo-r2 x86_64 Gentoo

[   859.763] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 #23 SMP Mon Jun 27 15:55:45 EDT 2011 x86_64

[   859.763] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-2.6.38-r6 root=/dev/sda3 ro

[   859.763] Build Date: 27 June 2011  04:04:59PM

[   859.763]  

[   859.763] Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

[   859.763]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   859.764] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   859.765] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jun 27 16:24:02 2011

[   859.765] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   859.766] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   859.766] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[   859.766] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   859.766] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[   859.766] (==) No device specified for screen "Screen0".

   Using the first device section listed.

[   859.766] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[   859.766] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Screen0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[   859.766] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   859.766] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   859.766] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[   859.766]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   859.766] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   859.766]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   859.766] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   859.766]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   859.766] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   859.766]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   859.766] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[   859.766]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   859.766] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[   859.766]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   859.766] (==) FontPath set to:

   

[   859.766] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   859.766] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   859.766] (II) Loader magic: 0x7cc140

[   859.766] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   859.766]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   859.766]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[   859.766]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[   859.766]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[   859.766] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   859.766] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   859.767] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   859.767] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   859.767]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[   859.767]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   859.767]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   859.767] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   859.767] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   859.767] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   859.767] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   859.767] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   859.767] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   859.767] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   859.767] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   859.767] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   859.767] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   859.767]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[   859.767]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   859.767]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   859.767] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   859.767] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   859.767] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   859.767] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   859.767]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[   859.767]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   859.767] (==) AIGLX enabled

[   859.767] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   859.767] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   859.767] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   859.768] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   859.768]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.13.0

[   859.768]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   859.768]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   859.768] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   859.768] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   859.768] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[   859.768] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   859.768]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[   859.768]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   859.768] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[   859.768] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   859.768] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[   859.768] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   859.768]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.2.0

[   859.768]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   859.768] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[   859.768] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   859.768] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   859.769] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   859.769]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   859.769]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   859.769] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 14:55:25 PDT 2011

[   859.769] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   859.769] (--) using VT number 7

[   859.778] (EE) No devices detected.

[   859.778] 

Fatal server error:

[   859.779] no screens found

[   859.779] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   859.779] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   859.779] 
```

----------

## t0dbld

 *assaf wrote:*   

> Well not the server, the regular one with the superdrive but the hardware is basically the same.
> 
> Go ahead and post your logs.

 

here is a dmesg http://pastebin.com/20LJM4vN

----------

## assaf

Doesn't seem to be anything useful there. How about dmesg?

Did you try Xorg -configure -logverbose?

As a last resort try the vesa xorg driver.

----------

## t0dbld

 *assaf wrote:*   

> Doesn't seem to be anything useful there. How about dmesg?
> 
> Did you try Xorg -configure -logverbose?
> 
> As a last resort try the vesa xorg driver.

 

X -configure ends with same thing it show the available modules but says no devices to configure and fails

I did try vesa and i still had no screen errors  :Sad: 

----------

## assaf

That doesn't seem to be the whole dmesg log. I expect to see a message from the nvidia module there. Just run:[/code]

```
$ dmesg > /tmp/dmesg
```

And copy /tmp/dmesg here.

Can you also run lsmod and copy the output here?

----------

## t0dbld

 *assaf wrote:*   

> That doesn't seem to be the whole dmesg log. I expect to see a message from the nvidia module there. Just run:[/code]
> 
> ```
> $ dmesg > /tmp/dmesg
> ```
> ...

 

```
81-0x0083]

[    0.152749] pnp 00:03: [io  0x0087]

[    0.152751] pnp 00:03: [io  0x0089-0x008b]

[    0.152752] pnp 00:03: [io  0x008f]

[    0.152754] pnp 00:03: [io  0x00c0-0x00d1]

[    0.152756] pnp 00:03: [io  0x00d4-0x00df]

[    0.152758] pnp 00:03: [dma 4]

[    0.152794] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.152910] pnp 00:04: [irq 0 disabled]

[    0.152915] pnp 00:04: [irq 8]

[    0.152917] pnp 00:04: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff]

[    0.152999] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.153008] pnp 00:05: [io  0x00f0-0x00f1]

[    0.153013] pnp 00:05: [irq 13]

[    0.153050] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.153202] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0400-0x047f]

[    0.153204] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0480-0x04ff]

[    0.153206] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0500-0x057f]

[    0.153207] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0580-0x05ff]

[    0.153209] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0800-0x087f]

[    0.153210] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0880-0x08ff]

[    0.153212] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0010-0x001f]

[    0.153213] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0022-0x003f]

[    0.153215] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0044-0x005f]

[    0.153216] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0063]

[    0.153217] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0065]

[    0.153219] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0067-0x006f]

[    0.153220] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0072-0x0073]

[    0.153222] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0074-0x007f]

[    0.153223] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0091-0x0093]

[    0.153225] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0097-0x009f]

[    0.153226] pnp 00:06: [io  0x00a2-0x00bf]

[    0.153227] pnp 00:06: [io  0x00e0-0x00ef]

[    0.153229] pnp 00:06: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1]

[    0.153230] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0080]

[    0.153232] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0295-0x0296]

[    0.153241] pnp 00:06: disabling [io  0x0010-0x001f] because it overlaps 0000:00:03.2 BAR 0 [io  0x0000-0x00ff]

[    0.153244] pnp 00:06: disabling [io  0x0022-0x003f] because it overlaps 0000:00:03.2 BAR 0 [io  0x0000-0x00ff]

[    0.153246] pnp 00:06: disabling [io  0x0044-0x005f] because it overlaps 0000:00:03.2 BAR 0 [io  0x0000-0x00ff]

[    0.153249] pnp 00:06: disabling [io  0x0063] because it overlaps 0000:00:03.2 BAR 0 [io  0x0000-0x00ff]

[    0.153252] pnp 00:06: disabling [io  0x0065] because it overlaps 0000:00:03.2 BAR 0 [io  0x0000-0x00ff]

[    0.153254] pnp 00:06: disabling [io  0x0067-0x006f] because it overlaps 0000:00:03.2 BAR 0 [io  0x0000-0x00ff]

[    0.153257] pnp 00:06: disabling [io  0x0072-0x0073] because it overlaps 0000:00:03.2 BAR 0 [io  0x0000-0x00ff]

[    0.153259] pnp 00:06: disabling [io  0x0074-0x007f] because it overlaps 0000:00:03.2 BAR 0 [io  0x0000-0x00ff]

[    0.153262] pnp 00:06: disabling [io  0x0091-0x0093] because it overlaps 0000:00:03.2 BAR 0 [io  0x0000-0x00ff]

[    0.153265] pnp 00:06: disabling [io  0x0097-0x009f] because it overlaps 0000:00:03.2 BAR 0 [io  0x0000-0x00ff]

[    0.153267] pnp 00:06: disabling [io  0x00a2-0x00bf] because it overlaps 0000:00:03.2 BAR 0 [io  0x0000-0x00ff]

[    0.153270] pnp 00:06: disabling [io  0x00e0-0x00ef] because it overlaps 0000:00:03.2 BAR 0 [io  0x0000-0x00ff]

[    0.153273] pnp 00:06: disabling [io  0x0080] because it overlaps 0000:00:03.2 BAR 0 [io  0x0000-0x00ff]

[    0.153330] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.153338] pnp 00:07: [io  0x0070-0x0077]

[    0.153377] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.153957] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 8 devices

[    0.153959] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.153967] system 00:01: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff] has been reserved

[    0.153972] system 00:04: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff] has been reserved

[    0.153977] system 00:06: [io  0x0400-0x047f] has been reserved

[    0.153979] system 00:06: [io  0x0480-0x04ff] has been reserved

[    0.153981] system 00:06: [io  0x0500-0x057f] has been reserved

[    0.153984] system 00:06: [io  0x0580-0x05ff] has been reserved

[    0.153986] system 00:06: [io  0x0800-0x087f] has been reserved

[    0.153988] system 00:06: [io  0x0880-0x08ff] has been reserved

[    0.153991] system 00:06: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.153993] system 00:06: [io  0x0295-0x0296] has been reserved

[    0.158654] pci 0000:00:03.2: BAR 0: assigned [io  0x2000-0x20ff]

[    0.158658] pci 0000:00:03.2: BAR 0: set to [io  0x2000-0x20ff] (PCI address [0x2000-0x20ff])

[    0.158661] pci 0000:01:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.158663] pci 0000:01:00.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    0.158669] pci 0000:01:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd3400000-0xd34fffff]

[    0.158673] pci 0000:01:00.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    0.158680] pci 0000:00:0e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-02]

[    0.158682] pci 0000:00:0e.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    0.158693] pci 0000:00:0e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd3400000-0xd34fffff]

[    0.158700] pci 0000:00:0e.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    0.158714] pci 0000:00:15.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

[    0.158716] pci 0000:00:15.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    0.158727] pci 0000:00:15.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd3300000-0xd33fffff]

[    0.158734] pci 0000:00:15.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    0.158748] pci 0000:00:16.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

[    0.158750] pci 0000:00:16.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    0.158760] pci 0000:00:16.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd3200000-0xd32fffff]

[    0.158769] pci 0000:00:16.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd3100000-0xd31fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.158783] pci 0000:00:17.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

[    0.158785] pci 0000:00:17.0:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.158788] pci 0000:00:17.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd2000000-0xd30fffff]

[    0.158791] pci 0000:00:17.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xd1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.158989] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [Z00B] enabled at IRQ 23

[    0.158994] pci 0000:00:0e.0: PCI INT A -> Link[Z00B] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    0.159003] pci 0000:00:0e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.159014] pci 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.159041] pci 0000:00:15.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    0.159064] pci 0000:00:15.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    0.159237] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [Z00J] enabled at IRQ 22

[    0.159241] pci 0000:00:15.0: PCI INT A -> Link[Z00J] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    0.159250] pci 0000:00:15.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.159426] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [Z00N] enabled at IRQ 21

[    0.159431] pci 0000:00:16.0: PCI INT A -> Link[Z00N] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    0.159439] pci 0000:00:16.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.159446] pci 0000:00:17.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.159449] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.159451] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.159453] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.159455] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff]

[    0.159457] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff]

[    0.159459] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff]

[    0.159461] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff]

[    0.159463] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

[    0.159465] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 12 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    0.159466] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 13 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    0.159468] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 14 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

[    0.159470] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 15 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

[    0.159472] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 16 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

[    0.159474] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 17 [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff]

[    0.159476] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 18 [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff]

[    0.159478] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 19 [mem 0x000f0000-0x000fffff]

[    0.159480] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 20 [mem 0xc0000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.159482] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xd3400000-0xd34fffff]

[    0.159484] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xd3400000-0xd34fffff]

[    0.159486] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xd3300000-0xd33fffff]

[    0.159488] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xd3200000-0xd32fffff]

[    0.159490] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0xd3100000-0xd31fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.159492] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.159494] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 [mem 0xd2000000-0xd30fffff]

[    0.159496] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 2 [mem 0xc0000000-0xd1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.159525] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.159560] IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.159933] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.161547] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.162012] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

[    0.162014] TCP reno registered

[    0.162018] UDP hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.162048] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.162180] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.173108] PCI: CLS mismatch (256 != 64), using 64 bytes

[    0.173120] pci 0000:05:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.173164] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    0.335490] Freeing initrd memory: 11328k freed

[    0.339978] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.339982] Placing 64MB software IO TLB between ffff8800aa7fc000 - ffff8800ae7fc000

[    0.339984] software IO TLB at phys 0xaa7fc000 - 0xae7fc000

[    0.340755] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.340767] type=2000 audit(1309208264.338:1): initialized

[    0.341049] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.341068] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.341215] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[    0.341260] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

[    0.344005] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

[    0.344187] SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

[    0.344194] msgmni has been set to 7384

[    0.344366] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

[    0.344368] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.344370] io scheduler deadline registered (default)

[    0.344854] pcieport 0000:00:0e.0: ACPI _OSC control granted for 0x1c

[    0.344892] pcieport 0000:00:0e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.345039] pcieport 0000:00:0e.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.345550] pcieport 0000:00:15.0: ACPI _OSC control granted for 0x1c

[    0.345578] pcieport 0000:00:15.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.345719] pcieport 0000:00:15.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.346234] pcieport 0000:00:16.0: ACPI _OSC control granted for 0x1c

[    0.346261] pcieport 0000:00:16.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.346402] pcieport 0000:00:16.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.346654] pcieport 0000:00:0e.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.346656] pci 0000:01:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.346658] pci 0000:02:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.346666] pcie_pme 0000:00:0e.0:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded

[    0.346701] pcieport 0000:00:15.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.346703] pci 0000:03:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.346711] pcie_pme 0000:00:15.0:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded

[    0.346746] pcieport 0000:00:16.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.346748] pci 0000:04:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.346750] pci 0000:04:00.1: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    0.346758] pcie_pme 0000:00:16.0:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded

[    0.346911] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.347519] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd1000000, mapped to 0xffffc90000c80000, using 3072k, total 14336k

[    0.347522] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

[    0.347523] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.347525] vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

[    0.359413] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    0.419191] fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'livecd-10'

[    0.484613] fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

[    0.485169] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    0.485360] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.485392] [drm] VGACON disable radeon kernel modesetting.

[    0.486262] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.516301] brd: module loaded

[    0.516944] loop: module loaded

[    0.517034] I2O subsystem v1.325

[    0.517036] i2o: max drivers = 8

[    0.517238] PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[    0.518105] i8042.c: No controller found.

[    0.518178] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.518246] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.518248] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.518350] TCP cubic registered

[    0.518352] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.518463] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.518995] Freeing unused kernel memory: 456k freed

[    0.823260] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    1.547741] ahci 0000:00:0a.0: version 3.0

[    1.834839] scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

[    1.857313] GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

[    2.037123] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.17

[    2.037125] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    2.087820] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.17

[    2.130386] Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.17

[    2.167239] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.17

[    2.189958] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

[    2.213143] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

[    2.236225] Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

[    2.263894] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

[    2.335717] Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[26400]-ms

[    2.389461] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[    2.390887] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[    2.442402] megasas: 00.00.04.31-rc1 Mon. May 3, 11:41:51 PST 2010

[    2.472794] QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.03.05-k0

[    2.504073] Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.18

[    2.504075] Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

[    2.574738] aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

[    2.601691] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    2.601786] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    2.601813] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    2.601992] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] enabled at IRQ 20

[    2.602007] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: PCI INT B -> Link[LUS2] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    2.602056] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.602058] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.602066] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    2.605038] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: disable lpm/ppcd for nvidia mcp89

[    2.605044] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: debug port 1

[    2.626008] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    2.626026] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: irq 20, io mem 0xd358b100

[    2.632006] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.10

[    2.632173] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.632177] hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    2.632276] ehci_hcd 0000:00:06.1: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    2.632302] ehci_hcd 0000:00:06.1: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    2.632474] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [Z001] enabled at IRQ 19

[    2.632479] ehci_hcd 0000:00:06.1: PCI INT B -> Link[Z001] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    2.632490] ehci_hcd 0000:00:06.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.632492] ehci_hcd 0000:00:06.1: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.632496] ehci_hcd 0000:00:06.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    2.635018] ehci_hcd 0000:00:06.1: disable lpm/ppcd for nvidia mcp89

[    2.635024] ehci_hcd 0000:00:06.1: debug port 1

[    2.656009] ehci_hcd 0000:00:06.1: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    2.656021] ehci_hcd 0000:00:06.1: irq 19, io mem 0xd358b000

[    2.662005] ehci_hcd 0000:00:06.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.10

[    2.662136] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.662140] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    2.695186] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    2.695230] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    2.695232] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    2.721615] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    2.773170] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    2.773234] ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    2.773260] ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    2.773442] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] enabled at IRQ 18

[    2.773451] ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LUS0] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    2.773478] ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.773480] ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.773486] ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    2.776023] ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: irq 18, io mem 0xd358a000

[    2.829162] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.829166] hub 3-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    2.829263] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    2.829288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    2.829459] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [Z000] enabled at IRQ 17

[    2.829464] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: PCI INT A -> Link[Z000] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    2.829475] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.829477] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.829482] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    2.832025] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: irq 17, io mem 0xd3589000

[    2.885133] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.885137] hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    2.914071] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    2.914073] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    2.934014] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[    2.941053] sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

[    3.049243] scsi0 : usb-storage 1-4:1.0

[    3.151016] usb 2-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[    3.266670] usb-storage 2-4:1.0: Quirks match for vid 05e3 pid 0701: 520

[    3.266681] scsi1 : usb-storage 2-4:1.0

[    3.327010] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[    3.327105] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.18.0-ioctl (2010-06-29) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    3.579542] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[    3.610763] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    3.673016] raid6: int64x1   2250 MB/s

[    3.680009] usb 4-5: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

[    3.690023] raid6: int64x2   2351 MB/s

[    3.707015] raid6: int64x4   2078 MB/s

[    3.724019] raid6: int64x8   1617 MB/s

[    3.741003] raid6: sse2x1    4375 MB/s

[    3.758008] raid6: sse2x2    6988 MB/s

[    3.775004] raid6: sse2x4    8226 MB/s

[    3.775005] raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (8226 MB/s)

[    3.787521] async_tx: api initialized (async)

[    3.793416] xor: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

[    3.798002]    generic_sse: 10160.000 MB/sec

[    3.798004] xor: using function: generic_sse (10160.000 MB/sec)

[    3.821991] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

[    3.821993] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

[    3.821994] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

[    3.857677] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[    3.889447] apple 0003:05AC:8242.0001: hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Device [Apple Computer, Inc. IR Receiver] on usb-0000:00:06.0-5/input0

[    3.924164] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    3.924166] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    3.924168] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    3.971695] fuse init (API version 7.15)

[    4.007256] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    4.007258] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    4.051238] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       My Passport 070A 1030 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

[    4.052126] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    4.053598] tg3.c:v3.115 (October 14, 2010)

[    4.053601] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 975400960 512-byte logical blocks: (499 GB/465 GiB)

[    4.053613] tg3 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[Z00N] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    4.053622] tg3 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.056103] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    4.056105] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 23 00 10 00

[    4.056107] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    4.059098] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    4.068064] tg3 0000:04:00.0: eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM957765) rev 57785000] (PCI Express) MAC address c4:2c:03:02:fe:ab

[    4.068067] tg3 0000:04:00.0: eth0: attached PHY is 57765 (10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet) (WireSpeed[1])

[    4.068070] tg3 0000:04:00.0: eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] TSOcap[1]

[    4.068072] tg3 0000:04:00.0: eth0: dma_rwctrl[00000001] dma_mask[64-bit]

[    4.132129]  sda: sda1 sda2

[    4.135102] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    4.135105] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    4.150017] usb 4-6: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

[    4.172628] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    4.260565] iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

[    4.271366] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8082N 0106 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[    4.278474] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 10x/24x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    4.278476] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    4.278602] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    4.278841] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    4.350119] hub 4-6:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.353068] hub 4-6:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    4.652077] usb 4-6.1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

[    4.765089] input: HID 05ac:820a as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/usb4/4-6/4-6.1/4-6.1:1.0/input/input0

[    4.765210] generic-usb 0003:05AC:820A.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [HID 05ac:820a] on usb-0000:00:06.0-6.1/input0

[    4.834085] usb 4-6.2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

[    4.942258] input: HID 05ac:820b as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/usb4/4-6/4-6.2/4-6.2:1.0/input/input1

[    4.942510] generic-usb 0003:05AC:820B.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [HID 05ac:820b] on usb-0000:00:06.0-6.2/input0

[    5.010090] usb 4-6.3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 6

[   14.353944] fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'livecd-10'

[   14.378654] fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

[   26.380854] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

[   26.381621] ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

[   26.393685] aufs 2.1-standalone.tree-37-20110117

[   26.812353] aufs test_add:261:mount[15412]: uid/gid/perm /mnt/static 0/0/0755, 0/0/01777

[   39.884970] udev[15917]: starting version 164

[   42.589395] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input2

[   43.736291] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input3

[   43.736329] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[   43.736372] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input4

[   43.736393] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[   43.736458] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input5

[   43.736478] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[   43.739378] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[   43.740980] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[   43.741009] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[   43.741021] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

[   43.741026] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

[   43.741578] Switching to clocksource hpet

[   44.732498] pata_acpi 0000:00:0a.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[   44.732526] pata_acpi 0000:00:0a.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[   44.732722] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSI0] enabled at IRQ 16

[   44.732731] pata_acpi 0000:00:0a.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LSI0] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   44.732757] pata_acpi 0000:00:0a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   44.732766] pata_acpi 0000:00:0a.0: PCI INT A disabled

[   45.213537] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[   45.446582] ata_generic 0000:00:0a.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[   45.446609] ata_generic 0000:00:0a.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[   45.446617] ata_generic 0000:00:0a.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LSI0] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   45.446645] ata_generic 0000:00:0a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   45.447647] scsi2 : ata_generic

[   45.448663] scsi3 : ata_generic

[   45.448806] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x2298 ctl 0x22a4 bmdma 0x2280 irq 16

[   45.448808] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x2290 ctl 0x22a0 bmdma 0x2288 irq 16

[   45.603363] ata1.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HTS725050A9A362, PC4ACB1E, max UDMA/133

[   45.603368] ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[   45.603374] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   45.603527] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HTS72505 PC4A PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   45.603672] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[   45.603697] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[   45.603734] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[   45.603737] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[   45.603751] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   45.729930] rtc_cmos 00:07: RTC can wake from S4

[   45.732134] rtc_cmos 00:07: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[   45.732194] rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[   45.757361] ata2.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HTS725050A9A362, PC4ACB1E, max UDMA/133

[   45.757365] ata2.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[   45.757370] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   45.757523] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HTS72505 PC4A PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   45.757629] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[   45.757641] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[   45.757661] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[   45.757663] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[   45.757678] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   45.939612]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4

[   45.939836] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[   46.068083] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

[   46.076881] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI(IGPU) defines _DOD but not _DOS

[   46.077155] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:31/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input6

[   46.077196] ACPI: Video Device [IGPU] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[   46.133271]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2

[   46.133503] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

[   46.188671] applesmc: Apple Macmini detected:

[   46.188673] applesmc:  - Model without accelerometer

[   46.188675] applesmc:  - Model without light sensors and backlight

[   46.188676] applesmc:  - Model with 2 temperature sensors

[   46.189258] applesmc: 1 fans found.

[   46.189286] applesmc: driver successfully loaded.

[   46.287270] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

[   46.287272] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

[   46.966152] HDA Intel 0000:00:08.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[   46.966179] HDA Intel 0000:00:08.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[   46.966372] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] enabled at IRQ 23

[   46.966377] HDA Intel 0000:00:08.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LAZA] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[   46.966380] hda_intel: Disable MSI for Nvidia chipset

[   46.966445] HDA Intel 0000:00:08.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   47.165454] sdhci-pci 0000:04:00.1: SDHCI controller found [14e4:16bc] (rev 0)

[   47.165655] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [Z00O] enabled at IRQ 22

[   47.165659] sdhci-pci 0000:04:00.1: PCI INT B -> Link[Z00O] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[   47.165662] sdhci-pci 0000:04:00.1: Invalid iomem size. You may experience problems.

[   47.165713] sdhci-pci 0000:04:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

[   47.165755] Registered led device: mmc0::

[   47.165782] mmc0: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:04:00.1] using ADMA

[   68.820038] warning: process `hwsetup' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 1.23.

[   69.314167] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial

[   69.314176] USB Serial support registered for generic

[   69.314221] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial_generic

[   69.314223] usbserial: USB Serial Driver core

[   69.397532] USB Serial support registered for GSM modem (1-port)

[   69.397597] usbcore: registered new interface driver option

[   69.397599] option: v0.7.2:USB Driver for GSM modems

[   86.794731] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   86.794857] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

[  129.212095] tg3 0000:04:00.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[  129.212099] tg3 0000:04:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[  129.212101] tg3 0000:04:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[  129.500482] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[  132.272840] tg3 0000:04:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex

[  132.272843] tg3 0000:04:00.0: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX

[  132.273340] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[  134.626151] tg3 0000:04:00.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[  134.626155] tg3 0000:04:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[  134.626157] tg3 0000:04:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[  134.914571] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[  135.441115] tg3 0000:04:00.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[  135.441118] tg3 0000:04:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[  135.441121] tg3 0000:04:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[  135.729455] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[  137.976650] tg3 0000:04:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex

[  137.976650] tg3 0000:04:00.0: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX

[  137.978275] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[  148.818093] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[  178.280175] start_kdeinit (18616): /proc/18616/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/18616/oom_score_adj instead.

[  200.809390] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[  200.809395] ata1: EH complete

[  200.853386] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[  200.853390] ata2: EH complete

[  424.661662] usb 1-4: USB disconnect, address 2

[  454.104675] EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

[  454.120494] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[  454.120705] EXT3-fs (sdb3): using internal journal

[  454.120709] EXT3-fs (sdb3): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[ 1078.872065] usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

[ 1078.988174] scsi4 : usb-storage 2-2:1.0

[ 1079.989658] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       My Passport 070A 1030 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

[ 1079.990282] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[ 1079.990813] sd 4:0:0:0: [sda] 975400960 512-byte logical blocks: (499 GB/465 GiB)

[ 1079.992450] sd 4:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[ 1079.992455] sd 4:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 23 00 10 00

[ 1079.992458] sd 4:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 1079.995489] sd 4:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 1080.061510]  sda: sda1 sda2

[ 1080.064451] sd 4:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 1080.064454] sd 4:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[ 1168.619495] usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 5

```

lspci -k 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 0d60 (rev a1)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Device 0d68 (rev a1)

00:01.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Device 0d6d (rev a1)

00:01.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Device 0d6e (rev a1)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Device 0d6f (rev a1)

00:01.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Device 0d70 (rev a1)

00:02.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Device 0d71 (rev a1)

00:02.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Device 0d72 (rev a1)

00:03.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 0d80 (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Apple Computer Inc. Device cb89

00:03.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Device 0d7b (rev a1)

00:03.2 SMBus: nVidia Corporation Device 0d79 (rev a1)

   Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb89

00:03.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Device 0d69 (rev a1)

00:03.4 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation Device 0d7a (rev a1)

   Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb89

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0d9c (rev a1)

   Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb89

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0d9d (rev a2)

   Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb89

00:06.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0d9c (rev a1)

   Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb89

00:06.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0d9d (rev a2)

   Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb89

00:08.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0d94 (rev a2)

   Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb89

00:0a.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation Device 0d85 (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Apple Computer Inc. Device cb89

00:0b.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Device 0d75 (rev a1)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 0d9a (rev a1)

00:15.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 0d9b (rev a1)

00:16.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 0d9b (rev a1)

00:17.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 0d76 (rev a1)

01:00.0 PCI bridge: Texas Instruments XIO2213A PCI Express to PCI Bridge (rev 01)

02:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments XIO2213A 1394b OHCI with 3-Port PHY (rev 01)

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4353 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Apple Computer Inc. Device 0093

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM57765 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe

   Subsystem: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM57765 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe

04:00.1 SD Host controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 16bc

   Subsystem: Broadcom Corporation Device 0000

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 08a4 (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Apple Computer Inc. Device 00c0

```

lsmod in one min

----------

## assaf

Still don't see the nvidia kernel module message. You should see something like this:

```
$ dmesg | grep nvidia

[    4.735311] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    5.589120] nvidia 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LGPU] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    5.589128] nvidia 0000:05:00.0: setting latency timer to 6
```

Try 'modprobe nvidia' and post dmesg again.

----------

## t0dbld

 *assaf wrote:*   

> Still don't see the nvidia kernel module message. You should see something like this:
> 
> ```
> $ dmesg | grep nvidia
> 
> ...

 

if i run that exact code i get and it shows up twice 

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1 : disable lpm/ppcd for nvidia mcp89

----------

## t0dbld

 *t0dbld wrote:*   

>  *assaf wrote:*   Still don't see the nvidia kernel module message. You should see something like this:
> 
> ```
> $ dmesg | grep nvidia
> 
> ...

 

currently off a fresh boot lsmod is blank its not loading anything

----------

## assaf

And you should see

 *Quote:*   

> 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 08a4 (rev a2)
> 
>         Subsystem: Apple Computer Inc. Device 00c0
> 
> Kernel driver in use: nvidia
> ...

 

----------

## assaf

What did 'modprobe nvidia' say?

I suggest you try to emerge nvidia-drivers again.

----------

## t0dbld

OK now i get both my disable lpm/ppcd message along with these sory to be so hackery with it but there is no easy way for me to post this here backand forth so fast as my machine we working on is not working  :Smile: 

```
$ dmesg | grep nvidia

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

 nvidia 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LGPU] -> GSI 22(level, low) -> IRQ 22

nvidia 0000:05:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
```

----------

## t0dbld

 *assaf wrote:*   

> What did 'modprobe nvidia' say?
> 
> I suggest you try to emerge nvidia-drivers again.

 

doesnt say anything it jsut works

oh and also now lsmod 

shows nvidia and agpgart

----------

## t0dbld

 *assaf wrote:*   

> What did 'modprobe nvidia' say?
> 
> I suggest you try to emerge nvidia-drivers again.

 

ok after re emerging nvidia-drivers etc now i have added errors in xorg now i also get failed to load module dri and dri2 along with no screens etc

----------

## t0dbld

well i just dont know i have re emerged everything and tried everything i even fixed and removed that lpm errors still no dice mybe ill jsut wipe and start over hope that something just broke or was configured in the process, that is unless you are not out of ideas

----------

## assaf

Ok, now try 'eselect opengl set nvidia'.

----------

## t0dbld

 *assaf wrote:*   

> Ok, now try 'eselect opengl set nvidia'.

 

Ya tried that anx few other things even reemrged world etc , i get same error, going to try a genkernel tomorrow just to see if it works with same setup, need to atleast narrow it down , i think xorg is messed up and points at wrond driver but isnt fixing i might umerge and re emerge as well

----------

## t0dbld

ok i spent today this morning working on it as well, no matter what i change i only end up with other errors like now it cant load the nvidia module withe error 0 and still no screens, I dont know what to do so I am going to wipe and rebuild, start from scratch and give it one more try

----------

## t0dbld

as im doing this i was wondering is there anything special in your /etc/make.conf ?

did you use nocorona or core2 etc .. any particular USE flags ?  sorry to be such a bother at this point but i need this machine up and running i have things to build  :Smile: 

----------

## assaf

I'm using:

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nouveau nv vesa vga fbdev"

Also, it's a long shot but I'm not fully up to date:

gentoo-sources-2.6.38-r2

udev-151-r4 

nvidia-drivers-260.19.36

xorg-server-1.9.5

glibc-2.11.3

----------

## t0dbld

 *assaf wrote:*   

> I'm using:
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nouveau nv vesa vga fbdev"
> ...

 

thanks, not really much of a long shot though, a lot of things are broken in latest builds, cause alot of issues getting this machine going(CR-4 :Cool: , still dont have hald working right on it any how I have already started to do kernel config on this(mac MINI) ... if i cant get it to work this build ill try and go to your versions as it will be the only thing left it can be

----------

## t0dbld

 *MikeTheGreat wrote:*   

> I should post more often. I always seem to fix it just after posting.
> 
> Just in case others have a similar problem and come across this post - I poked at some more kernel options and one of the following changes fixed it.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

just on a side note so its documented for anyone else the answer to org post is the CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC and it can not be a module  :Smile: 

----------

## t0dbld

 *assaf wrote:*   

> I'm using:
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nouveau nv vesa vga fbdev"
> ...

 

well re built who machine yesterday and once again here is my latest x-org log http://paste.pocoo.org/show/423759/

```
[    0.379047] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: disable lpm/ppcd for nvidia mcp89

[    0.416042] ehci_hcd 0000:00:06.1: disable lpm/ppcd for nvidia mcp89

[  134.238899] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[  135.016481] nvidia 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LGPU] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[  135.016489] nvidia 0000:05:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
```

----------

## assaf

Do you have 

```
Driver "nvidia"
```

in your xorg.conf?

----------

## assaf

It's weird  there's no PCI: line in your xorg log.

Try also adding:

```
Busid "PCI:5:0:0"
```

in the device section.

----------

## t0dbld

 *assaf wrote:*   

> It's weird  there's no PCI: line in your xorg log.
> 
> Try also adding:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

haha i will try these in a sec i was playing with kernel trying things based off of dmesg , and i broke both usb and my connection for bluetooth keyboard some how so i cant type  :Razz: 

----------

## t0dbld

ok back to working  :Smile:  well first off right now i dont have a xorg.conf , it cant configure one because of no devices ... i guess ill hand write one

----------

## t0dbld

 *assaf wrote:*   

> It's weird  there's no PCI: line in your xorg log.
> 
> Try also adding:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

what am i adding bus id to ? devices as what a identifier ?

i used your config on previous page and added Busid line in devices ... no go, i can see that before trying to start x lsmod shows no modules but after it shows nvidia used by 0 and i2c_core used by 1 nvidia

----------

## t0dbld

here is the look of the xorg.conf i changed the busid to match what it says it is after failed with yours no matter still fails 

```
Section "Device"

   Busid      "PCI:05:00:0"

   Identifier   "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Option      "useEDIDDpi"      "FALSE"

   Option      "DPI"         "96x96"

EndSection

Section   "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device      "Device0"

   DefaultDepth   24

   Option      "TwinView" "1"

   Option      "metamodes" "DFP-0:  1920x1200 +0+0, DFP-1:  1920x1080 +0+60"

   SubSection   "Display"

      Depth   24

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

## t0dbld

will you run dmesg | grep drm for me and post, mine is blank, also i have noticed that the modues.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 is broken in this version, no machine i have will autoload modules

----------

## t0dbld

flat out Xorg jsut ignores its own xorg.conf files, as well as its ignoring the files in the folder it says its using /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d, it reads them if i put jibberish in them it will say there are errors in it but it does not do what it says i also grepd video the address is correct , nothing this is the only error in log that i can see that would maybe mean anything but i dont really know what it is (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory), i do notice on anyone elses its right before it normally finds the device. the weird thing is like its not even looking for the device , not that it isnt finding it it jsut flat out is not looking for one

----------

## t0dbld

well after days and days and days of working on this i have called it quits, there is to much broken with gentoo 11 and the current kernel version, there are even things missing in the menuconfig that even it does not know is missing, I could use an older distro perhaps but the fact is I am way behind on some projects because all of the time i wasted on this, I installed mint on part and will give arch an install as well, and just face the facts that it is not going to run gentoo in the capacity i want, oh well I have plenty of other machines for it  :Smile: 

I sincerely want to thank you for your time and help over the last several days, you gave me some great ideas and other places to look and things to try, it is unfortunate that every path lead to more broken things, hell the gen kernel does not even build properly in the latest release oh well thanks again and best of luck to you in your endeavorers

----------

## assaf

Sorry to hear that.

Maybe the answer lies in xorg or nvidia forums.

Here's answers to your questions anyway:

1. dmesg | grep drm is blank for me as well

2. module autoloading has moved to /etc/conf.d/modules since baselayout-2

3. AFAIK, xorg config is read from /etc/X11/xorg.conf or /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/*.

----------

